# #Suningout , tifosi interisti in rivolta.



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2017)

Spopola in queste ore l Hastag #SuningOut tra milioni di tifosi interisti . 
Il clima già ostile è diventato incandescente dopo gli ultimi colpi rossoneri.

Come reagirà la società ? Acquisto per calmare la folla ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2017)

Impazzisco raga , IMPAZZISCO ..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Luglio 2017)

Fegati distrutti everywhere


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2017)

Io ho sentito ieri Ausilio, in effetti le parole non erano rincuoranti.

Però per me acquisteranno giocatori buoni.

Mamma mia che tifoseria di pagliacci.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Luglio 2017)

Un clima ostilo e violende in casa Inperd.


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io ho sentito ieri Ausilio, in effetti le parole non erano rincuoranti.
> 
> Però per me acquisteranno giocatori buoni.
> 
> Mamma mia che tifoseria di pagliacci.



Me lo sono perso...che ha detto?


----------



## malos (13 Luglio 2017)

Purtroppo Giulio Mola è tutto tranne che attendibilissimo ma ha riferito una cosetta che mi ha fatto gasare parecchio. Suning non vorrebbe pagare ingaggi altissimi quindi non potrebbero permettersi i top. Secondo lui anche per Bonucci non ci hanno provato per quel motivo.

Lo riporto per cronaca.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Luglio 2017)

Questi sono nati male e dopo.

Saranno anche in grado di far scappare i Cinesi di suning che sono pieni di soldi.... 
Li buttano via che è una bellezza... Ma ne hanno a iosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2017)

#lapotenzainvincibilecosmicaultraterrenadiosullaterrachelaforzasiaconte di Suning


----------



## chicagousait (13 Luglio 2017)

Compreranno loro i parametro 0


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

il rifiuto di Messi li ha stroncati...


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Giulio Mola è tutto tranne attendibilissimo ma ha riferito una cosetta che mi ha fatto gasare parecchio. Suning non vorrebbe pagare ingaggi altissimi quindi non potrebbero permettersi i top. Secondo lui anche per Bonucci non ci hanno provato per quel motivo.
> 
> Lo riporto per cronaca.



L'ha detto ieri Ausilio eh, altro che Giulio Mola.

Comunque anche senza stipendio top si possono fare ottime squadre. Se è vero qual che ha detto, ho interpretato che andranno su giocatori come Pastore o giocatori forti ma ancora in squadre non top (tipo Nainggolan).


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (13 Luglio 2017)

Che tifoseria... ma cavolo un attimo di pazienza.
Io spero e credo che l'Inter si rinforzi, e che vinca il migliore cari cugini!


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Ricordo che Suning stava per entrare nell' affare Mr. Bee-Milan ma una volta che gli sono state prospettate determinate cifre ha alzato i tacchi in un nanosecondo....i soldi questi li vogliono investire maggiormente in Cina. Il loro buisness core è là non qua


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Ma loro prendono Nainggolan e Di Maria, stiano tranquilli


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ricordiamo che questi volevano Conte in panchina.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Luglio 2017)

Società di pagliacci.
Giusto mantenere la tradizione anche con la potenza di Suning


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Prima su top calcio si è collegato l inviato interista dal ritiro dell'inter...era distrutto...parla di confusione, obbiettivi che sfumano e frustrazione. A centrocampo vogliono un giovane e a quanto pare il Ninja non arriva...una disfatta...poi chissà, manca ancora tanto alla fine del mercato ma intanto godiamo come maiali che ce lo meritiamo dopo anni di angherie


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il mio tasso di godimento é altissimo, over 9000


----------



## malos (13 Luglio 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo che questi volevano Conte in panchina.



Li sfanculava nel giro di un nanosecondo.


----------



## Pitermilanista (13 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spopola in queste ore l Hastag #SuningOut tra milioni di tifosi interisti .
> Il clima già ostile è diventato incandescente dopo gli ultimi colpi rossoneri.
> 
> Come reagirà la società ? Acquisto per calmare la folla ?



Che tifoseria patetica. Prima, mesi di sicumera ed arroganza basati sul nulla, su fantasie da rincretiniti, con slogan da bambinetti mai cresciuti (la Potenza, Inter is coming). Poi, una volta appurata la realtà (i venditori di lavatrici, di Potente hanno solo la coglionaggine di aver acquistato un club di sfigatoni), ecco la solita esplosione di isteria, accompagnata da invidia e risentimento per l'avversario che avevano ingiustificatamente irriso fino al mese prima.
Mi fanno sinceramente pena.


----------



## vanbasten (13 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spopola in queste ore l Hastag #SuningOut tra milioni di tifosi interisti .
> Il clima già ostile è diventato incandescente dopo gli ultimi colpi rossoneri.
> 
> Come reagirà la società ? Acquisto per calmare la folla ?



#lapotenzadisuninglavatriciefrigoriferi


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Luglio 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Li sfanculava nel giro di un nanosecondo.



Infatti, se penso che si lamenta addirittura di Abramovich...


----------



## Gekyn (13 Luglio 2017)

E noi cosa dovevamo fare per gli ultimi anni di mediocrità e figure barbine in giro per i ristoranti esteri....


----------



## Activia01 (13 Luglio 2017)

Comunque c'è da dire che la nostra vendita sarà stata si travagliata, ma Berlusconi dopo anni di schifo si è per lo meno degnato di venderci ai cinesi giusti


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2017)

Duretta per l'Inter adesso con noi che stiamo comprando il mondo.

Ma sono abbastanza sicuro che faranno un gran mercato pure loro (onestamente pensavo lo avrebbero fatto migliore, ma sta diventando difficile).


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Duretta per l'Inter adesso con noi che stiamo comprando il mondo.
> 
> Ma sono abbastanza sicuro che faranno un gran mercato pure loro (onestamente pensavo lo avrebbero fatto migliore, ma sta diventando difficile).


Sicuro?


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2017)

Abbiamo subito per anni, adesso sta tornando tutto indietro con gli interessi, se non è Karma questo


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Sicuro?




Sono solo sensazioni, ma credo che stiamo perculando il can che dorme.

Vediamo però, sarei contentissimo se questi non combinassero nulla e rimanessero fuori dalla Champions anche il prossimo anno.


----------



## juventino (13 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Sono solo sensazioni, ma credo che stiamo perculando il can che dorme.
> 
> Vediamo però, sarei contentissimo se questi non combinassero nulla e rimanessero fuori dalla Champions anche il prossimo anno.



Secondo me hanno le mani legate a causa di tutti i prestiti e speculazioni che Thohir ha fatto con Goldman Sachs prima di vendere a Suning; a questo aggiungici che quest'anno non fanno le coppe. Onestamente pensare che questi cinesi dell'Inda siano dei pezzenti mi sembra improbabile.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Luglio 2017)

Tifosi ingrati, dopo aver preso Griezmann, James, Di Maria, Nainggolan e Messi questi sono i ringraziamenti...sono davvero incomprensibili e incontentabili. 

Dopo aver visto la potenza di Suning stanno lì a rosicare perché i cinesi poveri, che non meritano nemmeno una stretta di mano, prendono Bonucci e Biglia.


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spopola in queste ore l Hastag #SuningOut tra milioni di tifosi interisti .
> Il clima già ostile è diventato incandescente dopo gli ultimi colpi rossoneri.
> 
> Come reagirà la società ? Acquisto per calmare la folla ?



La piazza si calmerà da sola perché Spalletti è un bravo allenatore e dubito che gli interisti faranno un altro de profundis. Per me faranno una stagione onesta, da quarto-quinto posto.


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Sono solo sensazioni, ma credo che stiamo perculando il can che dorme.
> 
> Vediamo però, sarei contentissimo se questi non combinassero nulla e rimanessero fuori dalla Champions anche il prossimo anno.



Seriamente, un colpo importante per me lo fanno. 
Ausilio ha detto però che l'idea che hanno è quella di un big che viene da una stagione così così, quindi sarebbe un colpo di scena se prendessero un campione che ha disputato un ottimo campionato.


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> La piazza si calmerà da sola perché Spalletti è un bravo allenatore e dubito che gli interisti faranno un altro de profundis. Per me faranno una stagione onesta, da quarto-quinto posto.



L'Inter è da anni che gioca un campionato da quinto posto, e nell'ultima stagione ha fatto pure peggio.
La società Inter tutto può chiedere ai suoi tifosi tranne che un'altra stagione di assestamento. 
Devono giocare almeno per qualificarsi in Champions.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Sono solo sensazioni, ma credo che stiamo perculando il can che dorme.
> 
> Vediamo però, sarei contentissimo se questi non combinassero nulla e rimanessero fuori dalla Champions anche il prossimo anno.



Lo penso pure io, I soldi non gli mancano, e credo faranno un gran bel mercato


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Prima su top calcio si è collegato l inviato interista dal ritiro dell'inter...era distrutto...parla di confusione, obbiettivi che sfumano e frustrazione. A centrocampo vogliono un giovane e a quanto pare il Ninja non arriva...una disfatta...poi chissà, manca ancora tanto alla fine del mercato ma intanto godiamo come maiali che ce lo meritiamo dopo anni di angherie



Non ridi troppo caro Jackdvmilan.

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport ,sono vicinissimi ad acquistare una miriade di fenomeni: Georgatos, Gresko, Farinos, Vampeta, Nelson Vivas, Fadiga, Brechet , Van Der Meydee Castaignos. Portiere: Fabian Carini. Impressionante!

Adesso sei spaventato o no?


----------



## alcyppa (14 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Seriamente, un colpo importante per me lo fanno*.
> Ausilio ha detto però che l'idea che hanno è quella di un big che viene da una stagione così così, quindi sarebbe un colpo di scena se prendessero un campione che ha disputato un ottimo campionato.




Anche secondo me.
A sensazione direi di stare attenti a Di Maria, Ibra, Robben, Arda Turan, Pastore, Martial e Vidal.

Tutti nomi che per un motivo o per un altro vedrei papabili all'Inter.


----------



## sette (14 Luglio 2017)

godo come 100 ricci che si trombano 100 riccie in calore


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'Inter è da anni che gioca un campionato da quinto posto, e nell'ultima stagione ha fatto pure peggio.
> La società Inter tutto può chiedere ai suoi tifosi tranne che un'altra stagione di assestamento.
> Devono giocare almeno per qualificarsi in Champions.



Dopo l'ultimo campionato penso che firmerebbero col sangue per un quarto posto (che vuol dire Champions, non dimentichiamolo). Per come stanno adesso le cose, sulla carta, Juve, Milan e Napoli sono le tre squadre più forti del campionato. L'Inter se la giocherà verosimilmente con la Roma, ma non escludo che possano veleggiare tutto l'anno in quarta piazza senza troppi patemi per mancanza di avversari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Non ridi troppo caro Jackdvmilan.
> 
> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport ,sono vicinissimi ad acquistare una miriade di fenomeni: Georgatos, Gresko, Farinos, Vampeta, Nelson Vivas, Fadiga, Brechet , Van Der Meydee Castaignos. Portiere: Fabian Carini. Impressionante!
> 
> Adesso sei spaventato o no?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me.
> A sensazione direi di stare attenti a Di Maria, Ibra, Robben, Arda Turan, Pastore, Martial e Vidal.
> 
> Tutti nomi che per un motivo o per un altro vedrei papabili all'Inter.



Di questi Robben e Vidal probabilmente no, Di Maria ni.....gente alla Pastore, Martial, Lamela, Arda è da mettere fra i papabili. Forse anche Sadio Mané e Matic. Insomma qualcosa faranno sicuramente, ma mi sembra che stiano andando a tentoni, cioè non si rinforzano dove serviva, specialmente in difesa.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spopola in queste ore l Hastag #SuningOut tra milioni di tifosi interisti .
> Il clima già ostile è diventato incandescente dopo gli ultimi colpi rossoneri.
> 
> Come reagirà la società ? Acquisto per calmare la folla ?



Questi sono veramente dei pazzi malati.

A prescindere da tutto, si tratta di una società nuova, arrivata da poco. Vuoi aspettare un attimo prima di farli il funerale?

Detto questo, nessuno sa che tipo di colpi faranno, ma la pulce ve l'ho messa all'orecchio da un pò: questi sono ricchi, vero, ma non sceicchi. E devono comunque mantenere due squadre ad alti livelli. Vedremo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



Caro Super Lollo, anche tu, non ridi troppo per favore. Perchè? perchè quest'inverno i nerazzuri vanno sul sicuro e faranno un mercato sontuoso. 
Sono stati bloccati dal gigante Suning 6 potenziali crack: Sebastian Rambert( quello piu forte di Zanetti), Caio, Felice Centofanti, Bruno Cirillo, Gilberto e Sixto Peralta 

I nomi sono di grande spessore, e secondo fonte vicine all'ambiante nerazzuro i giocatorini Roberto Carlos e Bergkamp sono in vendita. Quando si parla di programmazione, l'Internazionale è avanti anni luci rispetto agli altre società.

Voi milanisti, non rispettate nulla


----------



## pennyhill (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi sono veramente dei pazzi malati.
> 
> A prescindere da tutto, si tratta di una società nuova, arrivata da poco. Vuoi aspettare un attimo prima di farli il funerale?
> 
> Detto questo, nessuno sa che tipo di colpi faranno, ma la pulce ve l'ho messa all'orecchio da un pò: questi sono ricchi, vero, ma non sceicchi. E devono comunque mantenere due squadre ad alti livelli. Vedremo.



Non ho la minima idea di quanto possa costare il Jiangsu, dovrei sapere quanto guadagnano i giocatori locali  (in un articolo avevo letto che i nazionali prendevano più di un milione a stagione) che come in tutte le squadre cinesi compongono più dell’80% della rosa. 
Comunque per me il problema non è questo, in premier league ci sono diversi proprietari (non sceicchi) che devono gestire più squadre, che magari non sono neanche squadre di calcio, vedi proprietà di arsenal e united. 
Semmai il problema dell’inda sono i ricavi (ecco la differenza con le inglesi), e che comunque devono rispettare un accordo con l’uefa firmato dal vecchio proprietario.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io ho sentito ieri Ausilio, in effetti le parole non erano rincuoranti.
> 
> P*erò per me acquisteranno giocatori buoni*.
> 
> Mamma mia che tifoseria di pagliacci.


Lotteranno fino alla fine e la spunteranno pure con la Rometta per il quarto posto; noi, invece, ci piglieremo la Champions in scioltezza... e smettetela di dire che dobbiamo temere i riomanisti e i perdazzurri.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lotteranno fino alla fine e la spunteranno pure con la Rometta per il quarto posto; noi, invece, ci piglieremo la Champions in scioltezza... e smettetela di dire che dobbiamo temere i riomanisti e i perdazzurri.



Ti dirò che a me del campionato frega meno di zero, sarebbe meglio cautelarsi col quarto posto, tra il secondo e il quarto non cambia niente.

Noi dobbiamo puntare a Lione, valgono solo le coppe europee.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ti dirò che a me del campionato frega meno di zero, sarebbe meglio cautelarsi col quarto posto, tra il secondo e il quarto non cambia niente.
> 
> Noi dobbiamo puntare a Lione, valgono solo le coppe europee.


Ah certo, dico che ci pigliamo la Champions in scioltezza per la troppa qualità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2017)

Beh Robertina Mancini, uno che richiede sempre un mercato di altissimo livello, l'anno scorso ha tagliato subito l'angolo.
Un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## JohnDoe (14 Luglio 2017)

i tifosi del Inter sono incazzati perche il signor Sabatini e anche Ausilio hanno detto chiaramente che la scocieta (Suning) ha messo un diciamo massimo di ingaggio posibile per un giocatore di 5.5 mil , e ora alla fine hanno capito anche loro che non viene nessun Messi e che sono MESSI male hahahhahahhaha


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spopola in queste ore l Hastag #SuningOut tra milioni di tifosi interisti .
> Il clima già ostile è diventato incandescente dopo gli ultimi colpi rossoneri.
> 
> Come reagirà la società ? Acquisto per calmare la folla ?



Impressione mia: Suning ci tiene più alla squadra cinese che all'Inda.

Seconda ipotesi più "fantasiosa": dalla Cina ultimato il closing del Milan è arrivata una comunicazione a Mr Zhang "Non mettersi di traverso al progetto Milan" il che spiegherebbe anche l'insensata ostilità del patron dell'inter verso il nostro Presidente che teoricamente nemmeno conosce.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ti dirò che a me del campionato frega meno di zero*, sarebbe meglio cautelarsi col quarto posto, tra il secondo e il quarto non cambia niente.
> 
> Noi dobbiamo puntare a Lione, valgono solo le coppe europee.



Io invece spero di arrivare alla seconda stella prima che all'ottava champions

Troppi anni che non comandiamo un po' in Italia


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2017)

Sapete che sono sempre il primo a sbeffeggiare i perdenti intertristi ma onestamente che la #potenzadisuning oggi vada a comprare tizio o caio frega meno di zero. 

Il milan quello vero è tornato e sta facendo il botto , che prendano chi cacchio vogliono a me frega meno di zero.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Luglio 2017)

Pioggia di insulti su tutti i tweet dell'account ufficiale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sapete che sono sempre il primo a sbeffeggiare i perdenti intertristi ma onestamente che la #potenzadisuning oggi vada a comprare tizio o caio frega meno di zero.
> 
> Il milan quello vero è tornato e sta facendo il botto , che prendano chi cacchio vogliono a me frega meno di zero.


Anche perché chi vuoi che prendano? A 'sto giro siamo insuperabili.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche perché chi vuoi che prendano? A 'sto giro siamo insuperabili.



Se il Ninja rinnova ( e rinnova grazie a dio ) anche se prendono Di Maria comunque non fanno il nostro botto . 

E Di Maria non lo prendono perchè hanno il tetto di ingaggi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se il Ninja rinnova ( e rinnova grazie a dio ) anche se prendono Di Maria comunque non fanno il nostro botto .
> 
> E Di Maria non lo prendono perchè hanno il tetto di ingaggi.


Ma pure se lo pigliano,  di Di Maria...


----------



## Igniorante (14 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se il Ninja rinnova ( e rinnova grazie a dio ) anche se prendono Di Maria comunque non fanno il nostro botto .
> 
> E Di Maria non lo prendono perchè hanno il tetto di ingaggi.



Sì ma anche col Ninja, che fanno? Gli mettono vicino Ciao Mario e Kondpogba?
e dietro nonno Miranda?
noi abbiamo sistemato TUTTO, manca ancora la punta ma è quasi certo che sarà top pure quella, avevo qualche dubbio su Musacchio ma con Bonucci il problema non si pone proprio


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

La conferenza di Sabatini


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se il Ninja rinnova ( e rinnova grazie a dio ) anche se prendono Di Maria comunque non fanno il nostro botto .
> 
> E Di Maria non lo prendono perchè hanno il tetto di ingaggi.



Beh, Montella ha detto che avremmo preso giocatori da Juve, Roma, Lazio e Napoli. Juve e Lazio ci siamo, mancano le altre due...


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Io sto godendo come un maiale ragazzi 

Però continuo a non sottovalutare la loro proprietà


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Luglio 2017)

Se penso ai vari Lippi e company... "I cinesi del Milan non li conosce nessuno, mentre quelli di Suning....." 


Comunque ci è andata di lusso, almeno per ora. Se ci avesse preso Mr.Bee avremmo seguito più o meno il destino dell'inter


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se penso ai vari Lippi e company... "I cinesi del Milan non li conosce nessuno, mentre quelli di Suning....."
> 
> 
> Comunque ci è andata di lusso, almeno per ora. Se ci avesse preso Mr.Bee avremmo seguito più o meno il destino dell'inter



Questi erano interessati da un pezzo, se ci avesse preso Bee probabilmente avrebbe fatto il Thoir di turno, vendendoci a loro tra un paio d'anni. Per fortuna abbiamo saltato questo passaggio e, si spera, lo svantaggio di affrontare il FFP come han dovuto fare i cuginastri.


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Io sto godendo come un maiale ragazzi
> 
> Però continuo a non sottovalutare la loro proprietà



Un po' spenderanno, ma nulla esclude che si piglino un altro Joao Mario invece di un big affidabile.


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

Intanto hanno speso 60 milioni (bonus inclusi) per due giovani del Genoa.


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Intanto hanno speso 60 milioni (bonus inclusi) per due giovani del Genoa.



In realtà non è chiusa nemmeno quella trattativa


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (14 Luglio 2017)

Io non ho capito la necessità di Sabatini di far una conferenza stampa per placare il tifo nerazzurro.
Ma loro in questo che cavolo c'entrano?


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi sono veramente dei pazzi malati.
> 
> A prescindere da tutto, si tratta di una società nuova, arrivata da poco. Vuoi aspettare un attimo prima di farli il funerale?
> 
> Detto questo, nessuno sa che tipo di colpi faranno, ma la pulce ve l'ho messa all'orecchio da un pò: questi sono ricchi, vero, ma non sceicchi. E devono comunque mantenere due squadre ad alti livelli. Vedremo.



Sabatini in conferenza in pratica ha detto "Loro possono, noi no"


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)

mi è bastata una risposta di Sabatini e ho capito tutto :

"Pinamonti può essere il vice Icardi??"

"Ci sono tutti i presupposti, me lo auguro"

Ci è andata di lusso ragazzi...di extraiper lusso....la POTENZA


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

E ok che Spalletti è un ottimo allenatore, ma con questa rosa deve fare dei miracoli che il divino Otelma può accompagnare solo...


----------



## Solo (14 Luglio 2017)

Li amo.

Grazie di esistere, nerassurdi.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non ho la minima idea di quanto possa costare il Jiangsu, dovrei sapere quanto guadagnano i giocatori locali  (in un articolo avevo letto che i nazionali prendevano più di un milione a stagione) che come in tutte le squadre cinesi compongono più dell’80% della rosa.
> Comunque per me il problema non è questo, in premier league ci sono diversi proprietari (non sceicchi) che devono gestire più squadre, che magari non sono neanche squadre di calcio, vedi proprietà di arsenal e united.
> Semmai il problema dell’inda sono i ricavi (ecco la differenza con le inglesi), e che comunque devono rispettare un accordo con l’uefa firmato dal vecchio proprietario.



Il Jangsu del trio Capello-Brocchi-Zambrotta deve ancora vincere la sua prima partita. Inoltre mi pare che questa squadra abbia più importanza rispetto all'Inter.

Dici bene sui ricavi, ma oltre a questo aggiungerei anche lo scarso appeal internazionale, cosa che non invoglia i giocatori esteri ad andare all'Inter. 

A me pare che l'Inter ci stia provando a prendere dei top ma che stia ricevendo solo rifiuti. Se è vero che Bonucci a fine giugno ha incontrato Sabatini alla lista dei probabili rifiuti internazionali dobbiamo aggiungere anche dei no pronunciati da top italiani.

Capisco la frustazione dei tifosi ma se penso che fino a pochi giorni fa ci sbertucciavano ora chiedere che una nuova dirigenza mi sembra una cosa tipica dei frustrati nerazzurri, che addirittura incominciano a rimpiangere Moratti, quello che li ha messi in mano a Thohir.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il Jangsu del trio Capello-Brocchi-Zambrotta deve ancora vincere la sua prima partita. Inoltre mi pare che questa squadra abbia più importanza rispetto all'Inter.



Le _follie_ per lo Jiangsu sono state fatte quando l'Inter era ancora di Thohir; parlo degli acquisti di Alex Teixeira e Ramires, arrivati nei primi mesi del 2016. Mentre per l'inda sono arrivati i vari Candreva, Joao Mario e Barbosa. 



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dici bene sui ricavi, ma oltre a questo aggiungerei anche lo scarso appeal internazionale, cosa che non invoglia i giocatori esteri ad andare all'Inter.
> 
> A me pare che l'Inter ci stia provando a prendere dei top ma che stia ricevendo solo rifiuti. Se è vero che Bonucci a fine giugno ha incontrato Sabatini alla lista dei probabili rifiuti internazionali dobbiamo aggiungere anche dei no pronunciati da top italiani.
> 
> Capisco la frustazione dei tifosi ma se penso che fino a pochi giorni fa ci sbertucciavano ora chiedere che una nuova dirigenza mi sembra una cosa tipica dei frustrati nerazzurri, che addirittura incominciano a rimpiangere Moratti, quello che li ha messi in mano a Thohir.



Concordo.


----------



## krull (15 Luglio 2017)

É intanto Vidal sta rinnovando....eh niente anche oggi comprano il top domani. Depenniamo pure questo


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2017)

Falliti erano e falliti resteranno. Hanno beccato i cinesi sbagliati che pensano più al business in Cina che in Italia mentre i nostri dicevano che non esistono

E stanno pure perdendo contro una squadra di serie b tedesca


----------



## malos (15 Luglio 2017)

A sentire in giro gli interelli sono sicuri di prendere Nainggolan...


----------



## mandraghe (15 Luglio 2017)

Hanno appena perso con il Norimberga, tra l'altro facendo rientrare giocatori già sostituiti, sono una barzelletta continua


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Luglio 2017)

I futuri campioni d'Italia hanno perso pure con il Norimberga


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

Sto leggendo un forum intertriste a partire dal 13, le cose più belle che ho letto sono le seguenti:
- Bonucci non andrà mai al Milan, al massimo viene da noi
- Con tutti questi acquisti falliranno

Dopo aver preso Bonucci:
- Va beh dai, l'importante è che non prendano Biglia, quello gli fa svoltare davvero il centrocampo

Dopo aver preso Biglia:
- Sì, ma non hanno nessuno in attacco

Se tanto mi da tanto...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo un forum intertriste a partire dal 13, le cose più belle che ho letto sono le seguenti:
> - Bonucci non andrà mai al Milan, al massimo viene da noi
> - Con tutti questi acquisti falliranno
> 
> ...



Beato te che puoi entrare in quella fogna, io appena ci metto piede devo scappare dal tanfo che emana quel buco.


----------



## Activia01 (15 Luglio 2017)

Su che forum? Io mi sono iscritto su interfans ma vedo solo notizie vecchie, non hanno manco un forum decente


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

Vi assicuro che è divertente. Anche loro sono convinti che falliremo, evidentemente non bastano una dozzina di articoli su Calcio e Finanza, siamo destinati a diventare una Samp qualsiasi (cit.).


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

La più bella è "Se gli regalano Bonucci è perché vogliono lo sconto su Donnarumma l'anno prossimo"

Certo, siamo talmente ******* che mettiamo la clausola pro forma


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2017)

Se noi non compravamo ancora per loro era tutto normale, ma vedono che noi abbiamo già comprato un sacco di giocatori comunque di livello e loro ancora sono fermi al palo, loro erano convinti che i cinesi non esistevano poi si sono accorti che esistevano ma dicevano " Ma questi sono dei poveracci ecc" quindi erano tranquilli e invece se la sono presa in quel posto, hanno visto che noi abbiamo già speso 220 milioni e rosicano tantissimo anche se non lo ammetteranno mai, sicuramente non staranno fermi e per un paio di grandi colpi li faranno ma io con il mercato che abbiamo fatto non mi sento almeno sulla carta di preoccuparmi per la Cl, il Napoli e la Roma non credo si rafforzeranno come abbiamo fatto sono già forti per carità ma secondo me ci siamo sensibilmente avvicinati a loro se non alla pari .


----------



## Activia01 (15 Luglio 2017)

Io ho appena letto:
"Venderei skriniar e mi terrei ranocchia!!!"


----------



## vanbasten (15 Luglio 2017)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> Su che forum? Io mi sono iscritto su interfans ma vedo solo notizie vecchie, non hanno manco un forum decente



serie a - ac milan

oppure nel topic calciomercato


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se noi non compravamo ancora per loro era tutto normale, ma vedono che noi abbiamo già comprato un sacco di giocatori comunque di livello e loro ancora sono fermi al palo, loro erano convinti che i cinesi non esistevano poi si sono accorti che esistevano ma dicevano " Ma questi sono dei poveracci ecc" quindi erano tranquilli e invece se la sono presa in quel posto, hanno visto che noi abbiamo già speso 220 milioni e rosicano tantissimo anche se non lo ammetteranno mai, sicuramente non staranno fermi e per un paio di grandi colpi li faranno ma io con il mercato che abbiamo fatto non mi sento almeno sulla carta di preoccuparmi per la Cl, il Napoli e la Roma non credo si rafforzeranno come abbiamo fatto sono già forti per carità ma secondo me ci siamo sensibilmente avvicinati a loro se non alla pari .



Macché, rosicano e di brutto e lo dicono pure, c'è un clima di depressione generale, sono tutti contro Suining, il delirio


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2017)

*Sky : Incontro in questi minuti tra Nainggolan e la dirigenza della Roma, si va verso il rinnovo a 5 milioni*

almeno sta farsa finisce...questi stanno a pezzi ragà...


----------



## malos (15 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Sky : Incontro in questi minuti tra Nainggolan e la dirigenza della Roma, si va verso il rinnovo a 5 milioni*
> 
> almeno sta farsa finisce...questi stanno a pezzi ragà...



Ma figurati diranno che fanno il rinnovo per venderlo meglio.


----------



## Aron (15 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Sky : Incontro in questi minuti tra Nainggolan e la dirigenza della Roma, si va verso il rinnovo a 5 milioni*
> 
> almeno sta farsa finisce...questi stanno a pezzi ragà...




ahahahah

Di questo passo prendono di fretta un altro "Joao Mario".


----------



## Aron (15 Luglio 2017)

Poco fa Spalletti si è esposto personalmente per Nainggolan. Non oso immaginare la sua reazione se non riescono a comprarlo.


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Luglio 2017)

ma nessuno non si chiede perche un giocatore come Bonucci ha scelto il Milan se erano dei truffatori dietro il progetto?qualcono puo credere che un giocatore di livelo mondiale va cosi a rischiarsi la cariera in una squadra senza futuro?io sono convinto 100% che Bonucci e tutti i giocatori arrivati sanno perfetamente cosa ce dietro il Milan forse mi sbaglio ma non credo


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Sky : Incontro in questi minuti tra Nainggolan e la dirigenza della Roma, si va verso il rinnovo a 5 milioni*
> 
> almeno sta farsa finisce...questi stanno a pezzi ragà...



Ma qualcuno davvero ha pensato che il Ninja andasse all'inda ma dai su, rajda ha sempre detto che vuole restare a Roma e si vede che ama la Roma se andava via andava all'estero sicuro altro che potenzasuning.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Luglio 2017)

Continuiamo a sfottere gli Intertristi, ma i veri "tifosi" infami della Serie A sono sempre i gobbi.
Solo loro augurano sciagure e fallimenti a tutto e tutti, sono portatori della verità e l'antisportività fatta a persona.
Calciopoli invece di averli fatti riflettere li ha resi ancor più rancorosi, invidiosi e detestabili, da qualunque curva e stadio li si veda.

Ovviamente parlo in generale, ma il loro tifo è composto in gran parte da idioti che tifano tanto per appartenere al branco più forte e come tutta la gentaglia siffatta si rivelano molto più iene che lupi, aventi come unico interesse quello di spolpare le carcasse degli avversari, non di batterli lealmente sul campo.


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Falliti erano e falliti resteranno. Hanno beccato i cinesi sbagliati che pensano più al business in Cina che in Italia mentre i nostri dicevano che non esistono
> 
> E stanno pure perdendo contro una squadra di serie b tedesca



Ahahahah hai ragione l'ho sempre detto anch'io


----------



## Igniorante (15 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Beato te che puoi entrare in quella fogna, io appena ci metto piede devo scappare dal tanfo che emana quel buco.



Io purtroppo sono stato bannato, dovrei rifare un altro account


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> ahahahah
> 
> Di questo passo prendono di fretta un altro "Joao Mario".



Aron non ridere troppo.
Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport hanno fatto due colpacci. Gretsko e Morfeo!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Continuiamo a sfottere gli Intertristi, ma i veri "tifosi" infami della Serie A sono sempre i gobbi.
> Solo loro augurano sciagure e fallimenti a tutto e tutti, sono portatori della verità e l'antisportività fatta a persona.
> Calciopoli invece di averli fatti riflettere li ha resi ancor più rancorosi, invidiosi e detestabili, da qualunque curva e stadio li si veda.
> 
> Ovviamente parlo in generale, ma il loro tifo è composto in gran parte da idioti che tifano tanto per appartenere al branco più forte e come tutta la gentaglia siffatta si rivelano molto più iene che lupi, aventi come unico interesse quello di spolpare le carcasse degli avversari, non di batterli lealmente sul campo.



Assolutamente vero. I carcerati sono il vero cancro del calcio italiano . Ma c'è una giustizia divina. 
7 gol subiti in 2 finale di Champions.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2017)

*Di Marzio : Rinnovo sempre più vicino per Nainggolan*

Spalletti...Mancini ha mille difetti ma almeno ha avuto le balle di dimettersi...vedi te che devi fà in quel circo...


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

Dobbiamo fargli fare la trattativa per il ninja, farglielo annusare e poi rilanciare e fregarglielo, a costo di pagarlo il doppio.
Devono restare col cerino in mano al 31 di Agosto, così da blindare la qualificazione in CL che per noi è fondamentale.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio : Rinnovo sempre più vicino per Nainggolan*
> 
> Spalletti...Mancini ha mille difetti ma almeno ha avuto le balle di dimettersi...vedi te che devi fà in quel circo...




Se Nainggolan rinnova gli interisti si suicidano: oramai i big che cercavano li hanno praticamente persi tutti.

Penso che la dirigenza interista si stia avviando verso un colpo alla Joao Mario: cioè a strapagare dei giocatori tutto sommato normali.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (15 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi mi sono fatto un giro su un loro forum...
NICKBERTIMANIA dice di noi:

"
OHO...PINAMONTI è un SIGNOR 9 GIÀ...qua su di lui davvero non scherzo ...cosa smetto ...gli insegna a leggere e scrivere ad ANDRE' SILVA...ma prova a pensarci ...se credevano in Musacchio ed il portoghese perché cercano disperatamente Kalinic e Aubameyang e stanno su Bonucci ? Non sono questi geni che pensi ...guarda l'arrivo del fratello di Gigio per incatenare la famiglia a Milano dopo un braccio di ferro assurdo con Raiola salvo poi mediaticamente fare una figura di ***** cercando con le spalle al muro il compromesso"

Pinamonti gli insegna a leggere e scrivere ad Andre Silva, ricordatevelo!
￼
Lo stesso dice che Borja fa la pipi in testa a Biglia ... molto molto superiore all'argentino


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (15 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

Ma andare a prendergli Perisic? A noi manca un esterno di quel tipo...


----------



## Igniorante (15 Luglio 2017)

Gli interisti, se non ci fossero, dovrebbero inventarli...dopotutto, la figura del tonto del villaggio esiste dall'alba dei tempi.


----------



## sette (15 Luglio 2017)

Mi ricordo che quando arrivavano Baggio, Weah, Sheva, Rui Costa, Nesta ecc... mi dispiaceva per gli interisti..... col tempo però sono maturato ed oggi godo alla grandissima


----------



## Aron (15 Luglio 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Aron non ridere troppo.
> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport hanno fatto due colpacci. Gretsko e Morfeo!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (15 Luglio 2017)

Questi su QSVS hanno il coraggio di dire che prima dell'arrivo di Bonucci l'Inter fosse superiore al Milan. A questi le umiliazioni non bastano mai..


----------



## Coccosheva81 (15 Luglio 2017)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi sono fatto un giro su un loro forum...
> NICKBERTIMANIA dice di noi:
> 
> "
> ...



Quell' utente è uno spasso, è quasi commovente la fiducia incrollabile che ha.
Comunque la maggioranza è veramente depressa, sembra di vedere il forum del Milan degli ultimi 3-4 anni, anzi peggio perché noi almeno avevamo sempre la speranza della cessione, loro manco quella.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (15 Luglio 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Quell' utente è uno spasso, è quasi commovente la fiducia incrollabile che ha.
> Comunque la maggioranza è veramente depressa, sembra di vedere il forum del Milan degli ultimi 3-4 anni, anzi peggio perché noi almeno avevamo sempre la speranza della cessione, loro manco quella.



Comunque credo che l'Inter farà dei colpi importanti... lo spero anzi! Rivoglio le 3 big italiane al top.


----------

